# New project



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Before anyone says I posted this in the wrong thread It has been completed with the router. Though I did not do all the work I was reponsible for producing the Jig and the template designs. Not only did I use my 40mm gude it was necessary to use a 100mm guide. My friend had a little problem whe routing the top moulding on one of the lids so I had to design a jig to repair it. The new technique I had never used before so I suppose we are not too old to learn. There is no doubt all you turning enthusiast would say the lathe was the obvious choice. But what if you do not have a lathe? 
Tom


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it is neat with any tool, doesn't really matter how you get the project done as long as you get it done.

Great job! 
John


----------



## Electron (May 22, 2008)

A very interesting concept Sir but it would be nice to see the templates so that those of us without lathes could attempt this technique, perhaps even take it a step further and make the dish as well as the lid.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,

As always, beautiful job.  It's always amazing just how many jobs the router can actually do... too many to list I think.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Those lids really did the glassware proud. Great job.


----------

